# Long Coat Paws



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have been using scissors to clip the hair between the toes and pads, especially in the winter when the snow clumps to it. Have any of you found other tools to do this? I worry about one day accidently cutting more than hair. 

Thanks


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Same problem here. I was just trimming the hair flush with the pads for fear of nicking Quinn, but that wasn't really solving the ice ball situation. So, I took him to a friend who grooms. She goes between the pads with the clippers, then fluffs the hair between the toes and uses scissors on what sticks up. This is the same kind of trim that a Golden Retriever would get. I like the tidy paw look and it makes cleanup a lot easier. I swear the hair grows back faster though!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

An electric beard trimmer:










I have this one and it works quite well. I use it on my Cocker and plan to use it with Mauser.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never trimmed my dogs' foot hair - is this strictly a snow/ice thing?


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI've never trimmed my dogs' foot hair - is this strictly a snow/ice thing?


Yea, you probably do not have that problem...
















It also helps with the mud clean up. I also use clippers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: bmass01
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI've never trimmed my dogs' foot hair - is this strictly a snow/ice thing?
> ...


No, not so much, LOL! It does rain here, but it's not cold enough to snow.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, I will pick up some clippers and give them a try. 

It has only been a problem for us with the coaties and the snow/ice clumping.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Springtime in the Rockies = mud balls in the puppies' feet!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSDIt has only been a problem for us with the coaties and the snow/ice clumping.


Same here, Sean actually gets balls of ice stuck to his paws when the snow/ice freeze. Our groomer takes care of the problem when this happens and it really makes a big difference.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Quinnsmom.... between the pads with the clippers, then fluffs the hair between the toes and uses scissors on what sticks up.


When I had long coats this is what I did. They track around a LOT less mud that way! I also trimmed off the long hair between the foot and hock on the hind legs and between the foot and the little "pad" on the leg (above the foot) on the fronts for the same reason. Here is an exapmle. She didn't have an much coat as some coated dogs, but she would get hair on her feet and legs in the places I trimmed like she had on her elbows. (But the length of coat in the pic between the little "leg pad" and the elbow was natural and not trimmed.) Due to having horses and dogs for EVER, I am very "proficient" with scissors and never made anyone bleed.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't have any longhairs but with my dogs, they do get long hair between their feet so I clip the hair every week or two so the mud doesn't create "balls" between their feet. Plus the foot looks neater.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

This is how I groom my Golden Retriever's paws: http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/feet.htm

I use a pair of straight 7" or 8" shears and trim them every 2-3 weeks to keep the fur from becoming too grinch like. Keeping the paws trimmed will reduce the amount of mud they track in and also keep the paws dry. Bacteria can cause infection in between the pads or hot spots.

I was also worried about accidentally cutting him, but have grown accustomed to the shears and he lies down on his side while I trim the paws. A treat at the end to reward a patient dog also helps


----------

